# Guide de l'utilisateur IOS 5 pour Ipad



## Cédric74 (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
on trouve ici en français http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/ipad_guide_de_l_utilisateur.pdf le guide de l'utilisateur IOS 5 pour Ipad. 153 pages (!) qui reprennent le guide de l'utilisateur Ipad avec les nouveautés Ios5 comme Rappels, Messages...
Je ne l'ai pas trouvé en français sur l'Ibook store depuis Ipad. Mais une fois téléchargé sur ordinateur on peut le transférer sur son Ipad normalement.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Octobre 2011)

Bon, eh bien à part çà ?


----------



## Cédric74 (19 Octobre 2011)

Bon, c'était juste au cas où, si jamais quelqu'un en avait besoin:rose:


----------

